
Amaranth – nutrition - vram22
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Amaranth#Nutrition
======
vram22
The leaves of some amaranth species, cooked as a dry curry, are damn tasty.
Can't remember where and when I had it, except that it was long ago, and in
India. Probably was made with some onions and common Indian spices, but that
alone did not account for the good taste - it's the plant itself. Might have
been in North or South India - the Wikipedia article says it is used in both
those areas, and also many other areas worldwide.

